# Anyone Heading To Myrtle Beach?



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll be at Ocean Lakes for the first two weeks of August. If anyones down there, first round is on me!!


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

Great place. I wish we were going now. We will be there for the Easter break. Enjoy and have a safe trip.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

going to Apache Campground Labor day week.



CaptFX4 said:


> I'll be at Ocean Lakes for the first two weeks of August. If anyones down there, first round is on me!!


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

villui said:


> I'll be at Ocean Lakes for the first two weeks of August. If anyones down there, first round is on me!!


[/quote]

We have cousins who go to Apache all the time. Ocean lakes for us since we have a golfcart and the kids enjoy cruising in it.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

whats the weather like in october


----------

